# Expired Baytril



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

Is expired baytril harmful or is it just less potent like some other meds? Can I use some that expired in this past March?

So Sach is slowly starting to show signs of an RI, the past month at once a week I would notice the runny red nose with some sneezes here and there. So being he seemed fine other wise I decided to keep an eye on him. Today his eyes were running and I decided it's time to get some meds for him. Other then these symptoms he is doing just fine, but I'd like to take care of this as soon as possible so he doesn't get wrose, being an older and fatter rat I don't want any risks. I have left over Baytril that expired in the past March and I was wondering if it'd be ok to start him on this while I wait for the new stuff to get here. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## Monan (Nov 20, 2008)

My vet strongly advised not to use Baytril after the expiration date. It has a pretty short shelf life and is less potent and probably not potent at all since the exp date was March. You can risk that the bacteria which cause the infection become immune to Bayril due to a too low dosage. That would be very bad. Better get a new one. Hope your Sach is getting well quickly.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am actually unsure.
My vet gave me metacam, which has a great shelf life she says it's fine up to a year after the expiration date.
but Baytril idk because it is an Antibiotic.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiko said:


> I am actually unsure.
> My vet gave me metacam, which has a great shelf life she says it's fine up to a year after the expiration date.
> but Baytril idk because it is an Antibiotic.


metacam does have a long shelf life, but if an antibiotic is compounded it has a very finite time before expiration. Yes it the efficacy lessens gradually not overnight but I would definitely say your March baytril is toast.


----------



## wootney (Sep 23, 2008)

Monan said:


> My vet strongly advised not to use Baytril after the expiration date. It has a pretty short shelf life and is less potent and probably not potent at all since the exp date was March. You can risk that the bacteria which cause the infection become immune to Bayril due to a too low dosage. That would be very bad. Better get a new one. Hope your Sach is getting well quickly.


Oh I had already ordered some new baytril, I was just wondering if I could use the old stuff while I waited. Which sounds like a definite no. Shach is still doing fairly well, only symptoms are still a runny nose, the meds will get here early into the RI before it progresses to something worse. Thanks all for the input!


----------

